# Baldwin Backlashers Night Tournaments



## superchevy2 (Mar 4, 2010)

little river park, lake sinclair
6pm-1am
$50 per boat (includes big fish)
Dates: April 3, 10, 24
           May 1, 8, 22
           June 5, 19, 26
          july 10 , 24, 31
     August 7, 21

(August 28)- $100 entry fee 6pm-2am


----------



## Gunny146 (Mar 4, 2010)

If anyone would like a co-angler for any of these, I would go half on the entry fee and pay some toward fuel.


----------



## Howard (Mar 7, 2010)

Im going to try and fish um all.  Maybe not the one on the 10th.. Thats tha brides birthday, maybe i can get a pss tho


----------



## t bird (May 29, 2010)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (May 29, 2010)

I am looking for a partner for June 19 & all after that. I have the boat & am looking for someone to split  everything with me. PM me if you wanna go!---Jared


----------



## nosfedgta (May 31, 2010)

Looking for a partner for june 5th.. Im no pro this is my first one. I dont know all of the "good spots" but I love to fish and think it would be fun. I have a 17ft fisher with an 80hp and looking to split 50/50 on everything.


----------



## nosfedgta (Jun 4, 2010)

bueller, bueller..?


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you just show up at the ramp & pay then or do you need to register for these? I plan on making the one tomorrow.


----------



## t bird (Jun 19, 2010)

You just show up at the ramp. There will be someone on the stage taking up money and registering. Thanks


----------

